# Happy Chanukah!



## CWS4322 (Dec 16, 2014)

For those who are starting to celebrate the Festival of Lights tonight:

Wishing you every happiness at Chanukah and a year filled with many blessings.

Happy Chanukah!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks!  What a lovely thought.  I don't espouse any particular religion, but try to embrace them all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 16, 2014)

I wished my co-worker a Happy Chanukah today.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 16, 2014)

I wished my dear Sous Chef Happy Chanukah tonight too. He has an electric Menorah in the window and a lovely real one burning bright with the first two candles in the dining room.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 17, 2014)

Happy Chanukah everybody. It is not just a holiday of lights, it is the celebration of victory of good over evil, may Good always prevail for all of us.


----------



## Addie (Dec 17, 2014)

Charlie, as you have seen over the years, Christmas has become so commercialized. It is now all about presents and spending. 

Has any of this crept into Chanukah? I hope not. I have always loved the story of the tradition and why the celebration exists.

Happy Chanukah to all our friends of the Jewish faith.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 17, 2014)

Unfortunately it did, Addi. It is Chanukah tradition to gift kids with some money, there two reasons for it, and thus chocolate coins are popular this time of year. Of course if you already giving kid money, why not give the whole present? Sadly the original message is lost.


----------



## Souschef (Dec 17, 2014)

*Hannukah Flasmob*

Here is a link to a cute one in Daley Plazey in Chicago
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqEQy6l1kzc
Happy Hanukkah to all of you


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 17, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> Unfortunately it did, Addi. It is Chanukah tradition to gift kids with some money, there two reasons for it, and thus chocolate coins are popular this time of year. Of course if you already giving kid money, why not give the whole present? Sadly the original message is lost.


And now there is "Mensch on a Bench" to compete with Elf on a Shelf...

Blessings to you and yours in the year to come, CharlieD.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 17, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> Happy Chanukah everybody. It is not just a holiday of lights, it is the celebration of victory of good over evil, may Good always prevail for all of us.


Sorry if I offended you, CharlieD, I only wanted to honour that Chanukah had started, send wishes out to those celebrating Chanukah, and to respect that. 

I only know it as the Festival of Lights. No offense intended for not understanding that it is more than that--please forgive my ignorance (do you light the first light from the left or the right? I thought it was from the left, but the pic I found has it on the right...). 

Blessings to you and yours, CharlieD.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 18, 2014)

Offended? What are you talking about? I really have no idea where you got that idea. On the opposite, I really appreciate the fact that you brought his up. 
You light from the right to left, just like Hebrew writing.


----------



## Addie (Dec 18, 2014)

CharlieD said:


> Offended? What are you talking about? I really have no idea where you got that idea. On the opposite, I really appreciate the fact that you brought his up.
> You light from the right to left, just like Hebrew writing.



 I just love someone who has a great sense of humor. Thanks Charlie for giving me my laugh for the day.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 18, 2014)

Addie said:


> I just love someone who has a great sense of humor. Thanks Charlie for giving me my laugh for the day.



Huh? I wonder if I'm the only one who doesn't understand?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 18, 2014)

Nope...bewildered and befuddled here.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 18, 2014)

Same here.....


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 19, 2014)

I'd like to add my "Happy Chanukah" to our Jewish DC friends.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy Chanukah from me, too!


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nope...bewildered and befuddled here.



Have none of you ever seen a Jewish person reading? Unlike the rest of the world, they start to read on the right side of a page toward the left and read at the last page of a book toward our front. He is telling CWS that like Jewish folks, she has a sense of humor like his folks, she does it backwards. Whatever "it" may be. Even if it may be an insult by the standards of the rest of us. 

It is one of the times, when you have to be there to understand. CWS has a sense of humor that is backwards like the Jewish folks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 19, 2014)

The Japanese read the same way, I guess I just never found it to be funny or something to laugh about.


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Japanese read the same way, I guess I just never found it to be funny or something to laugh about.



It was the mesnch for the bench that was funny. Charlie got it right away, as I did. A mensch is someone that stick their nose into other folks business. AS the Elf on a Shelf for those celebrating Christmas, a Mensch does it for Chanukah.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 19, 2014)

Happy Hanukkah!


----------



## Breathing Couch (Dec 20, 2014)

Happy Chanukah!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 22, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Huh? I wonder if I'm the only one who doesn't understand?



I think I am the second one.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 22, 2014)

Actually, Addie, I did not get anything. I did not see the mentch on the bench, though I have one at home. Mentch, doesn't have anything with Alfs. In Yiddish it means a Real Man,  in the good sense of that word. But it also became a simply word for a person, a male person. 

As far as "backwards people", I also not sure what that is all about. Somebody ask me how do we light menorah and that is why I answered "from right to left". 

Really doesn't matter. 

Happy Chanukah to everybody. Like I said, Chanukah is not only holiday of lights it is a holiday of victory Good over Evil.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 22, 2014)

Okay, CharlieD, what have you been eating??? Enough about how to light the candles, I want to hear about what you've been eating!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 23, 2014)

Latkes, latkes and more latkes. Potatoes, zucchini, apples and, well, plain pancakes. Friday night I was cooking for about 75 people. Made probably 300 latkes. There were practically nothing left, besides few potato latkes that got a little bit burnt. One of my family special is " wet latkes", as my father calls them. Make latkes, make good meat stew, put latkes in the stew let it cook for at least half an hour. Can't say that it was ever my favorite growing up, but the older I get the more I like it.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 23, 2014)

Oops. Double posting.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 6, 2015)

Rather than starting new thread I decided to revive this one. The Chanuka starts tonight, so once again I want to wish Happy Chanuka to everybody. And again I wish the Good always overcomes the bad. Sadly there is a lot of darkness in the world as of late. Mat the light of Chanuka spread all over the world and light it up with goodness.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 6, 2015)

Amen, Charlie.  A Happy Hanukkah!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 6, 2015)

Happy Chanukah, Charlie!  Here's wishing for peace.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 6, 2015)

Happy Chanukah Charlie and everyone.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 6, 2015)

Happy Chanukah! Peace to all.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 6, 2015)

Happy Chanukah!


----------



## Souschef (Dec 6, 2015)

*Happy Hanukkah*

We wish everyone the best for the season. I finally found some Hanukkah candles in a town 10 miles away. The town we live in is mainly Hispanic, so you know what the odds are of finding Hanukkah candles or cards here.
My sister's card from NY was cute. It has a menorah cookie and a Xmas tree cookie on the front. Inside it said,"I'll celebrate any holiday that has cookies".


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 6, 2015)

Souschef said:


> We wish everyone the best for the season. I finally found some Hanukkah candles in a town 10 miles away. The town we live in is mainly Hispanic, so you know what the odds are of finding Hanukkah candles or cards here.
> *My sister's card from NY was cute. It has a menorah cookie and a Xmas tree cookie on the front. Inside it said,"I'll celebrate any holiday that has cookies".*


 
 Aww, I love that. This pic has been going around FB for the past couple of days....


----------



## Souschef (Dec 6, 2015)

*Happy Hanukkah*

oops


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 6, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Aww, I love that. This pic has been going around FB for the past couple of days....




That's cute!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 7, 2015)

CharlieD said:


> ...And again I wish the Good always overcomes the bad. Sadly there is a lot of darkness in the world as of late. *Mat the light of Chanuka spread all over the world and light it up with goodness.*


Amen, Charlie. Blessings on you and your family, and a very happy Chanuka to you all. And to you, Souschef. And anyone else who celebrates the Festival of Lights.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 7, 2015)

Souschef said:


> ...My sister's card from NY was cute. It has a menorah cookie and a Xmas tree cookie on the front. Inside it said,"I'll celebrate any holiday that has cookies".


Maybe that's a Christmas cookie and a Chanukah bush.  Our best man is Jewish, his wife is Lutheran (and their daughter is a Lutheran minister). They always have a "Chanukah bush". It's a real "blended" family.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 7, 2015)

Sounds like the two of us CG. The SousChef has his Menorah, and I have my Nativity.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 7, 2015)

Happy Chanukah!


----------

